# All Dek'ed Out - Castaway Customs



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I want to thank Tyler from Castaway Customs for the custom SeaDek on our Project NMZ. He is going to 'Dek' out the NMZ with custom cut SeaDek with the microskiff.com logo. If your skiff needs a good 'Dek'ing out be sure to look up Castaway Customs

Castaway Customs
Tyler Shealey
Rockledge, FL
321-537-2039

[email protected]

Castaway Customs

We are a mobile operation that specializes in custom designed Seadek products. We have the capabilities to scan a boat and create custom pads for your application. We also do custom logo work.

Price varies depending upon application, but a good base is $12 per square foot for 5mm.


----------



## axe11924 (Jul 27, 2008)

Very Nice work guys.


----------



## Mike_E_P (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh Ehm Ge! That is one pretty boat!!! I want it soooo bad! Never had a boat nicer than a stock aluminum johny. Good job on trickin out that boat guys!


----------

